# Fireplace surround tiling



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm going to tile my brick fireplace surround with 12" tiles (maybe 6") and need instruction on how to go about it. Do I need to anchor mortarboard to the brick first and then mortar THAT and tile from there? Or can I just take down any high points on the brick (test the face for flatness) and mortar directly to that?

Based on what I've researched so far I won't need refractory or any special mortar since the surround won't get super hot. 

TIA.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

If the brick and mortar is in good shape your plan will work fine. Good luck.


----------



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

housedocs said:


> If the brick and mortar is in good shape your plan will work fine. Good luck.


Hey Doc, any suggestion on what to use for the adhesive substrate? Would just using grout be a good idea? Or some other thinset?


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Use a decent grade of modified thinset, Versabond is what I use alot of, technically you could get by with a premix, (Mastic) but I'd read the label real close for heat tolerance, but I like to mix my own thinset, you going to want it mixed to like a peanut butter consistency for wall. You need to clean the brick real good, use a wire brush if you have to, surface should be damp when you lay the mud to it. Plan you tile lay-out first and have your cuts pre-made except for occassional minor trimming. 

Have you ever set tile before? I really wouldn't recommend a major task like this in the front room or den for yout first rodeo, unless you're comfortable with it and have done all your homework. Got all the proper tools?

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

housedocs said:


> Have you ever set tile before? I really wouldn't recommend a major task like this in the front room or den for yout first rodeo, unless you're comfortable with it and have done all your homework. Got all the proper tools?
> 
> Keep us posted.


Negative. After I do my bathroom floor, walls, and shower and the kitchen the surround will be my third endeavor. I have everything I need including a wet saw. I agree with you - something this high profile shouldn't be the cherry. Thanks again for the replies. I'll post pics when I'm done so you can all laugh at me


----------



## Marc0607 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Another question along same line.*



housedocs said:


> If the brick and mortar is in good shape your plan will work fine. Good luck.


 I know that this reply is to an old posting, but my question relates. If you are going to tile a brick fireplace, I understand that it is fine to go without the wonderboard, but what if the brick has been painted? Is it still alright to just use a thinset mortar directly to "painted" brick? I am not concerned with heat variances because my fireplace is no longer in use because I have a Plasma TV over the mantel and do not want the heat to harm it. We will be putting candles in the fireplace instead of a real fire. Also, any suggestions on getting the inside of the fireplace clean and presentable would be appreciated. Thanks. Please email me your response to [email protected]


----------



## groman48 (Mar 10, 2008)

Do not use a premix type of thin-set, it is an inferior product and should be outlawed. Do it right and do it the old fashion way.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

groman48 said:


> Do not use a premix type of thin-set, it is an inferior product and should be outlawed. Do it right and do it the old fashion way.


Ummm, you do realize that you just responded to a thread that was posted almost 3 years ago....


----------



## hersette (Oct 28, 2008)

*Can I tile over tile?*

I have a new house - a 65 year old house but new to me. It has a non-working fireplace right now (that's a future project for when I have the money for it), but the surround of the opening is tiled with 6 in square tiles that look like faux marble (maybe ceramic tiles? I don't know) and the fireplace hearth is actually 3 large tiles that are flush with the floor. I'm wondering what I need to do to retile it. The mantel is a beautiful oak mantle but the tiles are ugly. I'm not sure what's beneath the tiles. Do I just demo the tiles and start over? I know...novice question, but I'm a rookie to this DYI stuff but want to learn. Plus funds are limited these days.
Thanks, Hersette


----------

